# Brake controllers



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is there such a thing as an electric brake controller that you don't have to manually adjust?

I tried searching online and some said they were self leveling, is this automatic adjusting or something different?

I need an education on these things because I can never get the manual ones adjusted right.

If it makes a difference it would be used on my 1/2 ton full size pickup pulling a 2 horse stock trailer.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subbing for the answer


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've found that they all need tweaking every now and then, but if you're only hauling the same trailer with the same number of horses each time it won't need a lot of adjusting. 

Self leveling isn't the same as braking strength/time. When I had mine installed I took it to a trailer place and had them explain the adjustments to me. Professionals are usually more than willing to show you how to do that.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry, I won't be of much help here. I got a new brake controller when I bought my new trailer. It is more advanced than my old system but unfortunately still requires my help.

The way I adjust the brakes is to down the road, apply the brakes (normal pressure and I don't drive that fast) then adjust the dial on the black box (sorry I'm pitiful when it comes to correct terminology), drive some more, apply the brakes and just keep repeating that until I can feel the trailer brakes grab first. I try to do that on a quiet road away from neighbours as they may think me demented for driving like that otherwise.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Edit to my above post - the name of the controller I have now is 'Tekonsha' (sp?) - it's been doing a good job so far.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Prodigy P3 and find it pretty easy to use. You do need to set the brake strength, which you do by turning them as high as they'll go before the trailer brakes lock up. You find a level stretch of road, speed up to about 20 mph and then activate the trailer brakes only (with the lever on the device) If the trailer brakes don't lock up then you raise the strength and try again, repeating until they do and then you turn them back down one notch. The strength needs to be adjusted any time the load changes, but with a two horse trailer this is pretty easy unless you haul very differently sized horses often.

I know what it needs to be set on when I haul just my horse, and when I haul a second horse as well. Once I put it on the right setting, I can just let it do its thing and don't have to fiddle with it again until the number of horses I'm hauling changes again.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chevaux, I know that is my current method but I hate the starting and stopping thing for the horses' sake even though I'm only creeping.

Many, many years ago I had brakes that hooked into the master cylinder and never required adjusting. Hubby says they don't make that kind anymore. Don't know why because it was much easier.

Speed Racer, the only time I do the hauling with my truck is when one of the horses goes to the vet or I go meet a friend for a day ride so it's always just 1 horse but you never know which horse it's going to be and of course they have to be difficult and weigh different amounts. LOL


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> Chevaux, I know that is my current method but I hate the starting and stopping thing for the horses' sake even though I'm only creeping...


 Ooh, I do it without the horses in it and the adjustments seem appropriate thereafter:?.. I'm thinking if some extra weight is required for a correct fix, perhaps I'd load it up with bales or maybe the quad (I think it would fit in there)????


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You can have surge brakes installed on your trailer if you don't want to have to adjust anything. Outside of that I don't think there's any system out there that doesn't need user adjustments.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well crap Darrin, I was afraid somebody was going to tell me that. I hate it when hubby is right. LOL


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I was hoping there was an answer to this since the Rover's braking is NOT linearly proportional to the pedal, but the trailer brakes ARE so I have to adjust them differently for low speed local driving and highway driving. It would be lovely if someone made a controller I could program a different braking curve into. Oh well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I could have sworn I seen one advertised in a magazine several years ago but maybe they didn't pan out.

If we have any automotive engineers here you need to invent us a good self adjusting brake controller. Looks like you'd have some customers for it.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I am an engineer that specializes in controls, so it's even MORE annoying to me. I think it's possible to do, just probably more expensive, or would need to come from the vehicle manufacturer. 

A good one would need to pick up the actual braking signal from the bus, not just assume that the vehicle brakes in a linear proportional manner. Unfortunately, that would mean each controller would be vehicle specific. 

I would be satisfied if I could get the controller to remember several set points, though. Maybe also use the vehicle speed, so I could put a backroad and highway setting in, or even a few more points at different speeds. That would allow the user to map out a non linear brake curve without too much money. I would think the speed signal would be more easily accessible. Might vary too much from vehicle to vehicle. GPS would work, though, it'd just make it more expensive. 

I am tempted to make a little piggy-back controller to do just that so I don't have to reach down and adjust it while I drive.... Maybe I should go into business...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Check this one out, it says it has storable settings.

Tekonsha Prodigy P3 Trailer Brake Controller - 1 to 4 Axles - Proportional Tekonsha Brake Controller 90195


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

That one size look nice. I have a Tekonsha, but it isn't that fancy. I wonder why my currently doesn't follow my trucks braking very well if it has an inertia sensor? Hmmm


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

On mine there is a dial and lever that need to be adjusted. If just one is out of whack I'll have to much or to little brake on the trailer and as a guess that's probably why yours isn't following the trucks braking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, maybe I need to re-read the manual before I go complaining about it. I just haven't found one setting that is good for all speeds and I was blaming the Rover's weird brakes.


----------

